# Droid X2 Roms... and ClockWork Mod / Bootstrap...



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Is there any word on roms or at least Clockwork Recovery...


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Well I know gingerbreak roots it. I haven't seen/heard/read anything about ROMs or clockwork. Im sure devs will be looking at porting to it. I don't see his much different it could be.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Droid-Xer said:


> Well I know gingerbreak roots it. I haven't seen/heard/read anything about ROMs or clockwork. Im sure devs will be looking at porting to it. I don't see his much different it could be.


i've talked to many dev's lately... everyone is really against it... gingerbreak is old news... its nice to have su access (or sudo whatever it is, probably su) but its nothing with out the ability to back it up, or flash anything, i've talk to Koush (or i think it was Koush) and he said " There's only so many hours in the day








I'll get to it when I can, and if I get a device to borrow." To me it seems like the dev's are very laggy to this device, with its locked bootloader and all, all in all with out dev support this device seems like a half baked idea, its pointless, nice it has a dual core... it does nothing, some apps don't even work, all the dev's i've talked to have been adamantly dissing on it, and i can't blame them, why pick a double reinforced lock when theirs a nicer door to pick it the steps away... I know this might be redundent but, i wouldn't be expecting much rom love, unless motorola unlocks the bootloader and makes this thing a beast, instead of a slab or potentially good piece of hardware that might even be able to be overclocked to 1.7ghz... hope i didn't bore you


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

The x as well as the x2 are great phones. The x had alot of dev support but tthe locked bootloader turned alot of devs off. So I'm sure someone will pick it up soon.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

i talked to all of the droid x dev's (except angdroid i haven't talked to him) and they're totally against it... so idk


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

ericerk said:


> i talked to all of the droid x dev's (except angdroid i haven't talked to him) and they're totally against it... so idk


Snap... Jrummy said he was if he got a device... so we still have a chance


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Time to round up all your fellow x2 owners!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Droid-Xer said:


> Time to round up all your fellow x2 owners!


Indeed, but we also have to rally the masses... including developers... oh and we need a sbf file....


----------



## psychotic_penguin (Jun 6, 2011)

All I want is Gingerbread rooted and the ability to overclock that would be just fine.


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

I can't believe nothings been cooked up yet


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

psychotic_penguin said:


> All I want is Gingerbread rooted and the ability to overclock that would be just fine.


Practically we are just b!tching and moaning... the xoom just go its first rom (look how long its been out)... we should some how be patient and wait a month while annoying the shit out of the dev's to make them, make roms, ya know...


----------



## psychotic_penguin (Jun 6, 2011)

No developers are interested atm, P3's still on the TBolt/Charge test. He did say that TBH has plans to do something but it's gonna be a while, so we just need to hang tight.


----------



## x-tac23 (Jun 11, 2011)

psychotic_penguin said:


> No developers are interested atm, P3's still on the TBolt/Charge test. He did say that TBH has plans to do something but it's gonna be a while, so we just need to hang tight.


I seen a tweet saying they were looking for developers for the x2!


----------



## trongable (Jun 12, 2011)

The only reason the X was so popular was because nobody had any idea how impossible it was to crack. When the X2 came around, everyone knew exactly what they were up against (unfortunately for X2 users).


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

trongable said:


> The only reason the X was so popular was because nobody had any idea how impossible it was to crack. When the X2 came around, everyone knew exactly what they were up against (unfortunately for X2 users).


While true some dev's only dev for the device because they bought it on contract... and money's tight... if some one gave it to them for free they'd do it but they're not pay $550 plus to dev on something with a locked bootloader obviously some one eventually will jump on board, but we'll just have to wait... some one will i promise remember the phone hasn't even been out a month... once we hit a month and still have no words we REBEL...


----------



## almostghosts (Jun 10, 2011)

My question to all of you is................if you're interested in rooting/roms why did you buy a phone with a locked bootloader?


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

almostghosts said:


> My question to all of you is................if you're interested in rooting/roms why did you buy a phone with a locked bootloader?


Cuz it dual core...


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

ericerk said:


> Cuz it dual core...


So is the charge its lightning fast

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

psychotic_penguin said:


> No developers are interested atm, P3's still on the TBolt/Charge test. He did say that TBH has plans to do something but it's gonna be a while, so we just need to hang tight.


With all the problems known with the dx1 why in anyones name would you try and Dev a dx2? Imho

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Dewguzzler said:


> So is the charge its lightning fast
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Charge is single core.


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

Droid-Xer said:


> Charge is single core.


My bad was pretty sure it was dual... it IS lte lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Ya, tbolt is single core and lte. Charge is also. Although the charge has the hummingbird processor which is very fast and smooth. The dx2 is the first and only dual core on vzw.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Lte costs more... its pointless at this stage... better to wait a year or two when the lte radios become more battery efficient and more stable and second generation, and companies stop overhyping ( and over charging) for service its pointless


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Its actually better, if you use alot of data, to jump on a 4g phone now to lock in unlimited data for $30/month. After the summer, vzw is going tiered.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

But in a year its not gonna be tiered... i hope


----------



## aero0311 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey, but didn't you all hear. It's not Moto's fault that the bootloader is locked... It's the carriers fault. (HTC.. cough cough... Samsung cough cough...) Anyway, Moto made a statement saying they were going to change the bootloaders in devices that will receive an update in the second half of this year. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed hoping that there talking about the DX2.


----------



## kgbrown247 (Jun 13, 2011)

i was forced into getting a dx2 after the dx failed. ooo how i hate it! thx assurion!


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

kgbrown247 said:


> i was forced into getting a dx2 after the dx failed. ooo how i hate it! thx assurion!


oh they actually sent u an x2 as a replacement? ouch


----------



## kgbrown247 (Jun 13, 2011)

Yup. Did I mention I hate it?!!!
Edit: I thought about ebaying it for a tbolt or another dx, what a joke...
Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

aero0311 said:


> Hey, but didn't you all hear. It's not Moto's fault that the bootloader is locked... It's the carriers fault. (HTC.. cough cough... Samsung cough cough...) Anyway, Moto made a statement saying they were going to change the bootloaders in devices that will receive an update in the second half of this year. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed hoping that there talking about the DX2.


 But when it finally gets unlocked where gonna have like the droid x4 thats unlocked that makes toast and shit... bleh...


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

I spoke to a dev today... and he might be in.... Nothings final but.... There's some HOPE


----------



## Bateluer (Jun 14, 2011)

I played with an X2 Sunday at the VZW store. Granted, it was the store model, probably had dozens of people a day installing, uninstalling, and reinstalling apps to it. Not to mention all Moto and Verizon's bloatware, and the much despised Moto Blur. Despite its dual core, the phone lagged considerably even during simple things like screen transitions. Loading up the stock browser was very stuttery. The X2 could really use some dev love, or at least, a de-bloated build.

Screen was awful too. I usually take reviewers comments towards screen quality with a grain of salt, but the pentile screen on the X2 is utter crap. How Moto could use that screen in the first place, let along have it pass Moto and Verizon QA is beyond me.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

i think its just a shitty pre release rom... that why we want a custom rom


----------



## aero0311 (Jun 14, 2011)

Agreed. Seems like the ROM was thrown together at the last minute and still has a lot of bugs to work out. As it is, it sucks, but definitely has potential as soon as we get an sbf and start fixing the things Moto should have. I have noticed if you use another launcher program like Launcher Pro, it speeds the phone up immensely. Given some time and TLC, this will be a great phone. There is hope with the whole locked bootloader issue now. I'm hoping Moto will redeem themselves and push out a gingerbread update for the X2 with the unlockable/relockable bootloader they have been talking about.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Yea i mean with a dual core its possible, and check out the xoom that $hit oc'd runs up to 1.7ghz this thing has the ability to be a beast, if the proper dev's get on this, right now a dev is working on our first custom rom!!! So shits happening!!!


----------



## kgbrown247 (Jun 13, 2011)

Steady Hawkin said:


> I can't believe nothings been cooked up yet


yep, definitelys sucks, especially since assurion forced me into dx2 as a replacement for my dx


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

kgbrown247 said:


> yep, definitelys sucks, especially since assurion forced me into dx2 as a replacement for my dx


somethings being cooked up as we speak by Drew Garen... check him out he's done many roms for many other devices that are epic so check him out and donate cuz he does this for free so show some love http://drewgaren.com/DrewGaren/Home.html


----------



## psychotic_penguin (Jun 6, 2011)

Out of the box the X2 is lackluster. With some tweaks specifically the V6 Supercharger Script it runs great, no lag or redraws and very snappy.

With CM7 dropping for the X, I bought another one and will most likely drop the X2 to one of my other lines until there's some interest in development or an OTA drops.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

psychotic_penguin said:


> Out of the box the X2 is lackluster. With some tweaks specifically the V6 Supercharger Script it runs great, no lag or redraws and very snappy.
> 
> With CM7 dropping for the X, I bought another one and will most likely drop the X2 to one of my other lines until there's some interest in development or an OTA drops.


things are starting dude


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Drew Garen builds off of other ROMs (apex anyone) so its interesting to see what/if he comes out with.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

i'm getting really pissed at my droid right now i'm trying to factory reset it, and the little fing android that needs to be pressed can't be pressed... thoughts?? my phone can't be activated


----------



## papibone5 (Jun 18, 2011)

ericerk said:


> things are starting dude


 how do you know do you have any proof that developers have any interest in this device


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

cuz i spoke to the dev...


----------



## onemotodroid (Jun 10, 2011)

x2 is a GREAT phone period - i have tired and used many phones - out of the box the x2, for me, is by far a better phone than any i have used

if you want custom rom's get the TB

if you want a great phone get the X2

root and remove bloat and be HAPPY - I am


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

but it sucks when ur phone starts boot looping and then u can't activate it ....


----------



## aero0311 (Jun 14, 2011)

So now that the Atrix's bootloader is wide open, is there anyway we can incorporate that into the DX2? I'd assume the phone software should be very similar.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

lets hope we could get miui on it!!!


----------



## daniel (Jun 7, 2011)

aero0311 said:


> So now that the Atrix's bootloader is wide open, is there anyway we can incorporate that into the DX2? I'd assume the phone software should be very similar.


No, not necessarily. The unlocked bootloader for the Atrix was a leaked engineering build and Moto had no intentions of letting that leak into the public. The builds are somewhat similar, but they are not the same. There is no way to "port" the unlocked Atrix bootloader to the Droid X or X2.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

daniel said:


> No, not necessarily. The unlocked bootloader for the Atrix was a leaked engineering build and Moto had no intentions of letting that leak into the public. The builds are somewhat similar, but they are not the same. There is no way to "port" the unlocked Atrix bootloader to the Droid X or X2.


You don't know that for a fact... maybe they'll unlock it for 2.3 and same for the x2


----------



## daniel (Jun 7, 2011)

ericerk said:


> You don't know that for a fact... maybe they'll unlock it for 2.3 and same for the x2


I did some snooping around the Moto forums and from what I can tell that unlocked Atrix build was an accidental leak. I'm not saying that Moto won't eventually unlock it, but that leak doesn't get any other phones closer to being unlocked.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

daniel said:


> I did some snooping around the Moto forums and from what I can tell that unlocked Atrix build was an accidental leak. I'm not saying that Moto won't eventually unlock it, but that leak doesn't get any other phones closer to being unlocked.


Lets just hope that it does


----------



## kevinniven (Jul 6, 2011)

Im pretty unhappy with my stock X2. I think its time for craigslist.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

kevinniven said:


> Im pretty unhappy with my stock X2. I think its time for craigslist.


ummm wait a month.... or get a d3


----------



## techdigital (Jul 20, 2011)

kgbrown247 said:


> i was forced into getting a dx2 after the dx failed. ooo how i hate it! thx assurion!


I have a DX in new condition i will trade for your DX2, i also have a DX2 its not so bad but i hate being stuck on 2.2!


----------



## techdigital (Jul 20, 2011)

Full Flash Motorola Droid X2 to Cricket: Talk, Text, MMS, Internet

TECH DIGITAL'Z DROID X-2 Flash to cricket tutorial

INTERNET,APPS,TALK,MMS,AND TEXT, ON $45.00 PLAN!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

First you will need to collect a few programs and files.

1.Motohelper Drivers 5.0, these can be gotten from the motorola website

2.Droid Explorer 64 bit or X86 depending on your computer and OS (just google the name)

3.Gingerbreak

4.GreenK45 Free or Pro (Shout out to Mraabhimself for this one) its only 1.99 for pro in the market and you wont get nagged to buy!

5.CDMA Workshop

6.QPST 2.7 Build 366 (note: the older builds WILL NOT connect to the X2)

7.A cricket wireless PRL (those can be found in the PRL section of Mycricketforum.com)

8.HW Virtual Serial Port (Google it)

U CAN GET ALL OF THESE FILES BY DOWNLOADING MY PACK! 
TECH DIGITAL'Z Droid X and Droid X2 Cricket Flash Pack.zip

9. NV items from http://www.whiterabbit.org/android (u must generate this uniquely with your [email protected] your MDN is the number everyone uses to call you!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

First off if the phone hasnt been activated yet or you have to clear all settings and you get stuck at the activation screen... REMOVE THE BATTERY AND USB PUT THE BATTERY BACK IN AND TOUCH THE DROID AS SOON AS YOU SEE IT! this will get you past the activation screen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Put your phone in PC mode,and shutdown

DO NOT PRESS POWER, Plug in USB to turn it back on.

Install HW Virtual Serial Port on your Computer.

The password is admin, go to Settings and uncheck NVT Enabled as it will cause issues if you dont

-setup your Virtual Serial Port for Com 10

Ip address is 192.168.16.2

set Port as 11008

Click CREATE COM

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

At this point youre ready to open CDMA Workshop ( note: if you have a cracked version you may need to disable your antivirus to get it to work)

Once open Connect to Com 10

it should say successfully connected at the bottom if not go redo the steps above.

If all is Right with the world (J/p) lol .... Please continue to next step

On security tab send SPC 000000 (you should get a message saying the spc is correct and phone is now unlocked)

Go to tab labeled "Other" and write prl (this is where the PRL you downloaded comes into play) Select it from the location in which you downloaded it.

Goto "Memory" tab and click write under NV items, find the downloaded NV items you got from 
http://www.whiterabbit.org/android

for example you must generate the NV items by inputing your MDN

(Your [email protected]). box opens telling you to save them as .txt and select them with cdma workshop2.7.

It should now say, 12 NV items were successfully written to phone.

Go to Main tab and click mode reset, The phone will restart,( at this point youre ready to talk and text on cricket)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

LETS GET ROOTED!!!!

Have Droid Explorer Installed on your computer

Have your phone connected USB and in PCmode

Open Droid Explorer and Connect to your phone

Click the little Icon that looks like a box with a cd in front of it,

It should open a Install Window

Click install and install Gingerbreak (I used Gingerbreak Version 1.20)

Now on your phone go into your apps menu and run gingerbreak

CLICK ROOT! the phone should then run gingerbreak and restart.

You should now be rooted!

NOW TO GET INTERNET AND APPS WORKING!!!
if you have QPST open it on the com port 10 read your settings. under MIP mip2,,PPP(Um,AN...etc it should say (your [email protected] )etc in the right columns....in the bottom box password may need to be written to phone, just type in cricket for both Um and An, cricket is the password. 
Also select mobile ip+simple ip under MiP tab
select write to phone.
Phone will now restart.
After the phone has started up Go to wireless setting in settings and connect to wifi, Open the Market and install GreenK45free or Buy Pro.
Disable your Wifi now so that 3g can come back on. once you see 3g at the top open greenK45 and click Enable. (MAKE SURE YOU ALLOW GREENK45 ROOT ACCESS)
also when it restarts allow U2nl Proxy access to root) Just incase you dont know the Superuser will pop up asking you to allow or deny, click Allow!
You should now have Internet and Apps should have Connection.
As for MMS i havent found a way to get this working correctly yet on the Droid X2 but i will write a update to this tutorial when i do, AS OF NOW, INTERNET,APPS,TALK,AND TEXT WORK. MMS or PICTURE MESSAGING ARE BROKEN!
THANKS TO MRAABHIMSELFfor GreenK45
and anyone i may have missed for their contributions to this tutorial ....

MMS IS NOW FIXED, HERES WHAT YOU DO!

.Go to Market and download Apn Backup and Restore
.Open and Delete all APNS
.RESTART PHONE, I CANT STRESS HOW IMPORTANT THIS IS!
.Go to market and Download and install Anycut, Open it and choose Activity,Scroll down and select APNs create the shortcut then exit
.click the apns shortcut you just made, it should be on your main screen
.hit menu button and select New APN
.Enter these settings into your apn 
Name - Cricket
APN internet
Proxy wap.mycricket.com:8080
Port 8080
Username [email protected]
Password cricket
Server wap.mycricket.com
MMSC http://mms.mycricket.com/servlets/mms
MMS Proxy wap.mycricket.com
MMS Port 8080
MCC 310
MNC 004
Authentication Type PAP or CHAP
APN type <Not set>

.Hit the Menu button again and hit save!

.Restart and youre done, YOURE FULLY FLASHED WITH EVERYTHING!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Too much to read


----------



## chief (Jun 20, 2011)

ericerk said:


> Too much to read


Then don't bother commenting then !!!


----------



## juhde (Jul 22, 2011)

"chief said:


> Then don't bother commenting then !!!


+ 1, it's pretty obvious he doesn't read much, as most posts made by him are half baked and generally not on subject.

If you want to be good at something, then you must gain as much knowledge as possible. That generally implies reading. Especially when you're talking about programming.


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

juhde said:


> + 1, it's pretty obvious he doesn't read much, as most posts made by him are half baked and generally not on subject.
> 
> If you want to be good at something, then you must gain as much knowledge as possible. That generally implies reading. Especially when you're talking about programming.


This Literally Made Me LOL!!!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

///////////////


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

ericerk said:


> ///////////////


Relax Eric We're Just Teasing. :wink2:


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

Patience is a Virtue !!! Speak when you really have something of value to say, not just to be heard !!! Most importantly this will not happen until its supposed to happen, and all the prodding in the world wont make that Bull drink until he is ready. I made this comment for your edification, not as a criticism !!!!!!!!!! BTW I still think you need that "Blanket Party"..............Only Joking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

We are good right


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Nah We're Left.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

but good left not bad left


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes Sir, Alright Let's Get Back On Topic Here Shall We.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

indeed


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Alright So I Need Some Clarification Here, If Koush Isn't Going To Be Working On This Phone (Yet) Is Someone Gonna Be Able To Take Some Of His "Code" Or All Of It And Give Us Clockworkmod Like We Have Now Just Integrated So It Works From Inside Rom Manager Instead Of The Wall-Charger Needed For Recovery...


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Clumsy said that he's got permission from koush so he's gonna be making a version...


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

ericerk said:


> Clumsy said that he's got permission from koush so he's gonna be making a version...


So Far That's The Best News I Got This Morning.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm hoping that tonight we'll get an apha cm7 port or a taste of an official rom, you know what i mean?


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes Sir, That Would Be Fantastic. Thru The Grapevine We Should Be Seeing An Update For MinimalX By Sunday Night, That's The Anticipation Anyways.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Mikey said:


> Yes Sir, That Would Be Fantastic. Thru The Grapevine We Should Be Seeing An Update For MinimalX By Sunday Night, That's The Anticipation Anyways.


Honestly i'm not too thrilled about minimal x, i hope i don't sound like douche but i want something aosp-ey not a rom that has exactly what stock has + a grey tool bar, but i'll definitely take a look, maybe its gonna be epic and i'll download it until then, if not i'll just keep hoping for miui D


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

That I Do Know He's Included AOSP Apps In This Update.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Mikey said:


> That I Do Know He's Included AOSP Apps In This Update.


maybe an aosp theme? gingerbread???


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

becasue if he does i'll switch for sure, and aslong as i can have blur alarm clock, camera, and taskmanager i'm down


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Relax With The Gingerbread :angry:

All I Know Of Right Now Is That It Has AOSP Apps And That He Further Tweaked The Way It Runs. As Far As The Theme Is Concerned, He May Release It Stock, Followed By Uploaded Themes You Can Flash Over It Giving You A Choice. That Is PURE Speculation Of Course. I Just Remember Reading Some Of The Posts And That Was His Intention/Goal. He Didn't Give Me A Copy Or List Of What He Has Cooked Up. I'm About As Hopeful As You Are Right Now.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Mikey said:


> Relax With The Gingerbread :angry:
> 
> All I Know Of Right Now Is That It Has AOSP Apps And That He Further Tweaked The Way It Runs. As Far As The Theme Is Concerned, He May Release It Stock, Followed By Uploaded Themes You Can Flash Over It Giving You A Choice. That Is PURE Speculation Of Course. I Just Remember Reading Some Of The Posts And That Was His Intention/Goal. He Didn't Give Me A Copy Or List Of What He Has Cooked Up. I'm About As Hopeful As You Are Right Now.


Haaha we'll see very soon


----------

